# My Cross Stitch



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

I didn't realize until the other day that there were other cross stitchers on KP. I posted a couple of my pieces on another post but thought I would create one of my own. Sadly, I am terrible at getting them stretched and framed unless I'm giving them away as gifts. The one of Mona Lisa is my favourite. I enjoy doing detailed works but I do have a goal of doing a "cross stitch" themed Christmas one day - do the entire tree with nothing but stitched ornaments!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful work!!!!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

So nice,


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

lovely, I x stich also


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

so intricate!!! wonderful work


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Truly a work of art.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Beautiful work.&#128049;


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Beautiful. I cannot contemplate doing something so intricate. You must have tons of patience & passion.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Stunning work. :thumbup:


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## paulajones (Jul 26, 2015)

Wow they are beautiful


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful work and colours.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

What patience you must have. I have done cross stitch, but nothing this big and challenging.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow those are beautiful you do some great stitching....I found that cross stitch has not only been a fun craft for me to do on it's own but it has been wonderful practice for keeping my stitches small and even in my quilting too!...


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!! Your work is gorgeous!!
Love them all!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, those are stunning! Especially the fairy wings! They are lovely!

So glad you posted these! :thumbup:


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful compliments! I've been cross stitching since 1987 and have done many pictures. I'll post a few more another day but they need to at least be ironed first. I really am such a procrastinator when it comes to framing my own work.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

beautiful. i have some pictures of my work somewhere. not sure they are on this computer - -will check it out.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Simply stunning.i love them all but the angel is my very fav.x


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

beautiful work. I like cross-stitching, but just cannot seem to find the time. With knitting, crocheting, reading, cooking, cleaning, baby sitting grandchildren and life in general. How do you find the time to knit and cross-stitch.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

All I can say is WOW and WOW!!!!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for showing us your work. It is so beautiful. I can't even imagine how you accomplished such gorgeous items.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Those are so detailed. Great job!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Your work is fabulous!!! Love them all!!!


My favorite is the last one, the Fairy...is it a Grandmother Fairy...hair looks grey..anyway, I love this one, would you be able to say where you found the pattern...or is it your own.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

All are beautiful.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Lovely work. Your Mona Lisa is stunning.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I used to do Counted Cross Stitch and know how much work and time you have put into theses pieces. They are beautiful. As for the framing I did some myself but took most to a framing shop. My thoughts were, all the time spent I wasn't going to ruin the piece by not having the finished product look beautiful. Worth every dollar spent.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i love cross-stitch, but in my case is should be called
"bad stitch" your work is so beautiful!!
mine has so many mistakes that i have to keep reminding myself that only God makes perfect things!!!
My daughter tells me to enjoy the mistakes as i am the only one that can see them...i think she if fibbing!!
Blessings


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Just so Beautiful,lots of time went into making them,I was taught by my friend many years ago and just loved making them I found it relaxing. My friend made the angel and I could not believe all the time put into it ,you must get them framed. I do reproduction samplers but now my eyes are not as good as when I was younger. I have about 5o throughout my house and many given away as gifts. I love to go to my niece's and friends houses and see them hanging up, makes me feel good that they will always have them and then to pass down. Keep up the good work, they are just beautiful.--nanad


----------



## Susan Kline (Jul 16, 2015)

Fantastic! I also do counted thread cross stitch, but I never even considered doing a project on such a large scale. You are really dedicated and it shows in the results.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Sooo beautiful!!!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Your work is beautiful!

I dont cross stitch any more, but when I did I mostly made smaller designs - lots of cards and Christmas ornaments. If I wanted to, I could definitely do my tree in only cross stitch. I let DH hang a few of his favorite non-stitched ornaments.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Your work is fabulous!!! Love them all!!!
> 
> My favorite is the last one, the Fairy...is it a Grandmother Fairy...hair looks grey..anyway, I love this one, would you be able to say where you found the pattern...or is it your own.


Yes,this is Fairy Grandmother by Lavender and Lace.I started this when I heard that my second GC was on the way,it hangs in my bedroom.Lindseymary


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful work. I love the classic beauty of these.

I have a few UFO's languishing in a drawer. Should get them out and sit down a bit each day and finish them. One only needs the outlining.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Incredible work! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

They are all beautiful


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Loving the Mona Lisa. Oooh I feel as search coming on.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am like you. I do not want to count how many I have rolled up ready to block and frame.

Your work is exquisite. Your detail work shows your talent.
If you do the Christmas tree, just think of all the beautiful threads you can use to embellish the ornaments. What fun.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, wow, & wow!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

beautiful work just lovely


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

lindseymary said:


> Yes,this is Fairy Grandmother by Lavender and Lace.I started this when I heard that my second GC was on the way,it hangs in my bedroom.Lindseymary


Thanks so much for the information...now to find a copy...I have found some on line...I love their patterns, I just wish they were color-coded instead of all those little symbols...but maybe that is part of the journey.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks so much for the information...now to find a copy...I have found some on line...I love their patterns, I just wish they were color-coded instead of all those little symbols...but maybe that is part of the journey.


Go to www.tiag.com!!!!(tiag stands for told in a garden).Bet you will need a bib for the drool :lol: Lindseymary


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

lindseymary said:


> Yes,this is Fairy Grandmother by Lavender and Lace.I started this when I heard that my second GC was on the way,it hangs in my bedroom.Lindseymary


That is so sweet! I have many Lavender & Lace charts but unfortunately not enough time to stitch them all.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

grandmaof7 said:


> I used to do Counted Cross Stitch and know how much work and time you have put into theses pieces. They are beautiful. As for the framing I did some myself but took most to a framing shop. My thoughts were, all the time spent I wasn't going to ruin the piece by not having the finished product look beautiful. Worth every dollar spent.


Thank you for the compliments  I priced the cost of getting just Mona Lisa professionally done and it was far more than I could afford. I've framed quite a few for others as gifts but for me it has never been a priority. I think after reading all the comments that have been posted that I will at least get her done. Then maybe I'll finally get the urge to do the rest that I have.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

amberdragon said:


> i love cross-stitch, but in my case is should be called
> "bad stitch" your work is so beautiful!!
> mine has so many mistakes that i have to keep reminding myself that only God makes perfect things!!!
> My daughter tells me to enjoy the mistakes as i am the only one that can see them...i think she if fibbing!!
> Blessings


My cross stitch always has one mistake or unfinished stitch - for good luck - I once read somewhere. My first stitching project was a house and the stitches went every which way. I gave up halfway through. The next one I did was a small Christmas ornament and that's when I learned two important lessons
1. always make your stitches go in the same direction
2. make a photocopy of the picture and use a highlighter to mark off the completed stitches
After that, I was fine...however I still do my fair share of "frogging"...lol


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

nanad said:


> Just so Beautiful,lots of time went into making them,I was taught by my friend many years ago and just loved making them I found it relaxing. My friend made the angel and I could not believe all the time put into it ,you must get them framed. I do reproduction samplers but now my eyes are not as good as when I was younger. I have about 5o throughout my house and many given away as gifts. I love to go to my niece's and friends houses and see them hanging up, makes me feel good that they will always have them and then to pass down. Keep up the good work, they are just beautiful.--nanad


Thank you for your kind words. 50 of them Wow that's amazing! My Mom and my brother have always been the ones who have enjoyed them the most. My brother over the years has asked for any that have to do war memorabilia. I did one of the painting of Napoleon on his horse and a few from the Civil War. And one for his wedding. He displays them all and that makes me feel good. My Mom shows off the ones I gave her and the ones I have unframed every time she gets the chance...lol


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

mirl56 said:


> Your work is beautiful!
> 
> I dont cross stitch any more, but when I did I mostly made smaller designs - lots of cards and Christmas ornaments. If I wanted to, I could definitely do my tree in only cross stitch. I let DH hang a few of his favorite non-stitched ornaments.


Thank you for the compliment. Don't you think a cross stitched Christmas tree could really be wonderful? Right now I'm working on a project for my brother but have started buying a few odds and ends of Christmas colours aida fabric...I will have my tree some day


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

randiejg said:


> Beautiful work. I love the classic beauty of these.
> 
> I have a few UFO's languishing in a drawer. Should get them out and sit down a bit each day and finish them. One only needs the outlining.


I joined a group on Facebook that is all about cross stitching and it was mentioned how if you can find just 1 hour a day to stitch a large detailed project takes about a year to finish. Never thought of it that way before. So get out your UFO's and I bet you'd be surprised at what you'd accomplish doing them 1 hour a day


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

gozolady said:


> Loving the Mona Lisa. Oooh I feel as search coming on.


Someone said there is a CD with the works of the "Masters" she bought. Which included Mona Lisa. I must ask her where she got it as I only had the chart.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Butterfly1943 said:


> What patience you must have. I have done cross stitch, but nothing this big and challenging.


I think I actually learned patience by stitching - if not I don't think I would have survived my son's teenager years...lol


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful! I did a cross stitch themed tree a few years ago when
we bought our fir tree late due to snow and delayed shipments.
The tree was smaller than usual, but my stitched ornaments
filled every branch. It was fun and memorable.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

frankie2963 said:


> Wow those are beautiful you do some great stitching....I found that cross stitch has not only been a fun craft for me to do on it's own but it has been wonderful practice for keeping my stitches small and even in my quilting too!...


I never thought about the benefit you might get from cross stitching and transferring those skills to quilting and/or sewing. I'm a "beginner/average" sewer and although I've bought quilting fabrics haven't tried my hand at it yet. Bought some beautiful Christmas prints last year but didn't have a chance to use them yet...another thing for me ever growing bucket list...lol


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

maryjaye said:


> Beautiful! I did a cross stitch themed tree a few years ago when
> we bought our fir tree late due to snow and delayed shipments.
> The tree was smaller than usual, but my stitched ornaments
> filled every branch. It was fun and memorable.


I live in an apartment so my tree is plastic, I could keep it up all year I suppose since it's just me and my cat...lol. Did you happen to take any photos of your tree or post them on KP?


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

tricialynn051 said:


> I live in an apartment so my tree is plastic, I could keep it up all year I suppose since it's just me and my cat...lol. Did you happen to take any photos of your tree or post them on KP?


I took photos but they are not readily available. I have only
basic computer skills and am unable to post my work. 
I usually back my stitched ornaments with red or green aida
(gold if it is available and works with the floss colors), join
the front and back with a running stitch, fringe the outer edges
1/4 to 1/2 inch and add a clear fishing line loop to the top.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent work.. wish my eyes were good enough to do more cross stitch but unfortunately that time is in the past. xo ws


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very beautiful


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

tricialynn051 said:


> Someone said there is a CD with the works of the "Masters" she bought. Which included Mona Lisa. I must ask her where she got it as I only had the chart.


I found a kit on eBay... But didn't buy because I just bought two kits, and I know I have a new one in a safe place somewhere.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

They are all beautiful, but the Mona Lisa...Wow! Just fantastic. I used to x stitch all the time and think about picking it up again but those knitting needles keep getting in the way.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

maryjaye said:


> I took photos but they are not readily available. I have only
> basic computer skills and am unable to post my work.
> I usually back my stitched ornaments with red or green aida
> (gold if it is available and works with the floss colors), join
> ...


They sound very nice and it's too bad you can't post your work. I have a little memory card that goes in my camera, After I take my photos I can take the card out of the camera and put it into my computer. I can either save the photo to the computer or just attach the photo right to the post.

As for my Christmas fabric, I have some red and green but need more. Never thought of gold but must now buy some now that you brought that up  I was very fortunate years ago I bought some lovely Christmas plaid fabric that you can either do something like a cushion or make ornaments within the squares. Although they may be a little large for the tree, I might make a few. I had a gorgeous gold print and ecru fabric but I gave to my Mom who uses it as a tablecloth. It had no stitching on it. The other colours I want to buy is navy and burgundy.

I need a winning lottery ticket to buy everything I want.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

tat'sgran said:


> Absolutely magnificent work.. wish my eyes were good enough to do more cross stitch but unfortunately that time is in the past. xo ws


Thank you so much for the compliment. So sad to hear about your eyesight. I have bad eyes too and refuse to give up my cross stitching if I can help it...I know you might find that hard to believe but I wear +2.75 magnifying glasses over top of my own glasses to cross stitch and use a daylight lamp plus a 100 watt light bulb in my lamp!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

tricialynn051 said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment. So sad to hear about your eyesight. I have bad eyes too and refuse to give up my cross stitching if I can help it...I know you might find that hard to believe but I wear +2.75 magnifying glasses over top of my own glasses to cross stitch and use a daylight lamp plus a 100 watt light bulb in my lamp!


You just keep on stitching for me.. I have only 20/80 vision now with my specs on.. and have a disease of the retinas that is called Goldmans Disease that is rapidly rendering me blind. This is why I am in such a hurry to do all my designing and close work NOW before it gets so bad I cannot even knit a garter stitch blanket! Each day is worse than the last and I have a head filled full of ideas I want to put to the needles.. life is strange.. we do not know how or why the creator chooses to burdon us with these things but I do believe He does not give us any more than He knows we are able to handle.. Hugs xo wendy
BTW: where in this great country do you reside?


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

tat'sgran said:


> You just keep on stitching for me.. I have only 20/80 vision now with my specs on.. and have a disease of the retinas that is called Goldmans Disease that is rapidly rendering me blind. This is why I am in such a hurry to do all my designing and close work NOW before it gets so bad I cannot even knit a garter stitch blanket! Each day is worse than the last and I have a head filled full of ideas I want to put to the needles.. life is strange.. we do not know how or why the creator chooses to burdon us with these things but I do believe He does not give us any more than He knows we are able to handle.. Hugs xo wendy
> BTW: where in this great country do you reside?


Wendy, I am so so sorry to hear how bad your eyesight is - that truly saddens me. For anyone who can knit, cross stitch, sew, quilt or any other craft - to lose one's sight is one of our greatest fears and such a terrible loss for you. You've actually brought tears to MY eyes.
I wish you as many days as possible with sight well enough to do your close up work. Never give up though - even a person without sight can learn to knit by feel of the fabric.

I live on the East Coast. I'm from Nova Scotia and have travelled no further West than Ontario. hugs right back to you Tricia


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

tricialynn051 said:


> Wendy, I am so so sorry to hear how bad your eyesight is - that truly saddens me. For anyone who can knit, cross stitch, sew, quilt or any other craft - to lose one's sight is one of our greatest fears and such a terrible loss for you. You've actually brought tears to MY eyes.
> I wish you as many days as possible with sight well enough to do your close up work. Never give up though - even a person without sight can learn to knit by feel of the fabric.
> 
> I live on the East Coast. I'm from Nova Scotia and have travelled no further West than Ontario. hugs right back to
> ...


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

You do most exquisite work. 
How does one transfer a picture onto the material? I have a most beautiful picture of my hometown which I would like to needlepoint. Are there places that transfer such work. Any pointers?


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

nitcronut said:


> You do most exquisite work.
> How does one transfer a picture onto the material? I have a most beautiful picture of my hometown which I would like to needlepoint. Are there places that transfer such work. Any pointers?


I saw your post just a moment ago where you had asked the question earlier...I must have skipped over it...I bad 

I am currently doing a civil war general for my brother as I believe I may have previously mentioned in my comments. A portrait from a museum so there are no copyright issues involved. You still have to get permission from the owner of any living designer/painter, etc., to use their work to create a design in cross stitch. If the picture is one you have taken of your hometown, there should be no issue but if another photographer took it, you first need to contact him/her as they can sue you.

Many people own chart making software which also lets you import pictures. I have PCStitch 8 there is now a new version. It costs about $50 and if you contact them when a new upgrade comes out, you can just purchase the upgrade at a far lower price. You have to "tweak" the imported picture a bit. But it gives you choices for printing your symbols in colour or black and white, gives the list of the floss you need, you have the ability to decide fabric count. Not a bad program. I've had it since it first came out. I did the famous Napoleon portrait using it. There are other such programs - some quite costly.

Alternatively, in my case, I saved the museum image since I didn't need permission. I used Photoshop to resize and make a mirror image so the portrait would print the right way. I bought cotton T-shirt printer transfer paper. Set my ink jet printer to print the highest quality photo it would do. Printed the picture and let it dry for a day. I then ironed the picture directly onto my cotton Aida ensuring I had it lined up with squares as best as I could. I'm choosing my own colours to work with this time. However, I am finding that flecks of what I ironed on have been falling off as I move my hoop around. And the needle can be a little harder to get through the fabric.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you ever so much for the pointers. I hope to be able to follow through and make this my coming winter project. Would be nice to do if I don't let too many other things get in the way. 
Thank you again for your prompt and helpful reply.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

nitcronut said:


> Thank you ever so much for the pointers. I hope to be able to follow through and make this my coming winter project. Would be nice to do if I don't let too many other things get in the way.
> Thank you again for your prompt and helpful reply.


Just one thing I forgot to mention. Using the T-shirt transfer method limits your stitching area to the size of the paper whereas using charting software lets you can make the picture as small or as large as you want. There are companies that will chart designs for you but you can own your program for cheaper and do it yourself. Plus have the benefit of having a complete list of different floss types, specialty threads, beads, etc..

If I were doing a landscape, I would use software. Here is the link to the one I use. They have a free trial.
http://www.pcstitch.com/Download/Download.aspx


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow, you are amazing, so much help so fast and a link to boot. Thanks again Tricia. I hope to keep you glued in as I get ready to get this started.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

nitcronut said:


> Wow, you are amazing, so much help so fast and a link to boot. Thanks again Tricia. I hope to keep you glued in as I get ready to get this started.


Absolutely not a problem. If you need any help just let me know...I'll be here so you PM me.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Maltova said:


> Beautiful. I cannot contemplate doing something so intricate. You must have tons of patience & passion.


I tried and couldn't do 1 stitch. Someone over here has a cross stitch club. I have to try again. Your work is awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

sandj said:


> I tried and couldn't do 1 stitch. Someone over here has a cross stitch club. I have to try again. Your work is awesome!! :thumbup:


My advice to beginners is start with just a small motif you really like and make a bookmark...I used to give my friends at work, before I retired, a small "starter" kit...floss, a needle, a chart of something they personally liked and then got them started one "x" at a time. A few kept with it and got hooked. My first project was a disaster but I loved the stitching so much I refused to give it up.


----------



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------

